# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Candy] Πρόβλημα στην πλύση-στυψιμο σε ci 486 xt 5kg

## georgegt

Καλημέρα, κατά την διάρκεια της πλύσης ακούγεται σαν να γυρίζει ο κάδος αλλά το μόνο που κάνει είναι μισή στροφή. Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζει κάνοντας το ίδιο, μέχρι την στιγμή του στυψίματος το οποίο γίνεται κανονικά. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνουν τα ρούχα με λεκέδες αποριπαντικού. Παλιότερα είχα αλλάξει πυκνωτή και δούλεψε για αρκετό καιρό κανονικά. Τώρα να είναι το ίδιο ή κάτι άλλο; Θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας.

----------


## djtasos1

γεια χαρα φιλε,βρηκες ακρη τελικα γιατι εχω παρομοιο προβλημα?

----------

